# Is there an Auburn ride?



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm stuck up in Nevada City and all my rides go UP, UP, UP, UP, then DOWN, DOWN, DOWN, DOWN...

Auburn is the closest place that has arguably flatish roads, which I need this Fall. Is there a Sat or Sun morning ride out of there, say in the 50-70 mile range with reasonably fit (Cat 2,3,4) roadies?

Thanks!

/shirt


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

No, not without hills.

Go down to Sacramento though. There's the Saturday Morning "River Ride" that meets at 8 a.m. at City Bicycle Works. Very Fast 40 miler.


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Check out the Coffee Republic Ride*

Some of the people in my group do the Coffee Ride on Saturday's. It is referenced in BikeCal.com. It does have some rolling hills, but it is not vertical. Mostly Cat 4 and above.

Also, check out some of the rides the group I ride with does every Saturday AM.

Cheeers,

Folsom


----------



## Roger___ (Apr 8, 2004)

*Hey Shirt I'm in Auburn*

How long you stuck (good place to be stuck) in Nevada City? There's a small ride here and there going out of Auburn. Check in for info at CBE I think a few of the Rocknasium guys have or were meeting on Sunday mornings. I'm racing CX or will be out of town the next couple weekends, but if you're still around we can try to hook up.

The 9am (probably be 9:30 as it gets colder) ride out of Folsom Coffee Republic would probably fill what you're looking for. Lots of 4s and 5s, number of 3s, and you'll get a couple 2s, and a few Master 1,2,3s in the mix. Speeds of the ride vary, depends on the time of year and the mix of riders that show up. Terrain is mainly rolling with a few good short steep hills and a couple intermediary (1/2 mile to 2 mile). Once in Auburn, the ride sometimes breaks up as some groups head into the Canyon for an extra climb before heading to Folsom. 

Directions: Coffee Republic is on Auburn Folsom. Jump on Auburn Folsom in Auburn and head on down the hill. Follow for about 18 miles, you'll see a shopping center on the right, with a McDonalds, pull into the parking lot, you'll see riders milling around.


Oh and one more thing, have you hooked up with any of the rides out of NC? I know that a few pro's (J. Moeschler, Chris McGovern) and some other fast guys do some rides up there. Check in at the Tour of Nevada City, I'm sure they could provide you with info.


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

Yeah, I know some riders and there are a lot of organized rides, I just don't care for the RIDING here. There is literally not a single place you can ride that is not ascending or descending, which makes base miles or structured intervals almost impossible. Shoulders don't exist anywhere. It's beautiful here, but the road riding sucks.

I have no need to do the river ride which I know well; too fast and too squirelly for my Masters 1,2,3 soul, especially in the Fall.

I'm also looking for an AUBURN-BASED ride, not a Folsom ride, since my time is extremely precious (three kids, new house) and I don't relish driving to a ride more than I have to. Maybe I'll leave early, park in Auburn and ride the 18 miles down towards Folsom... Or maybe I'll just be doing all my riding alone again.

Man, I miss Redding. Total hick town, but the roadie scene is unparalleled...

/shirt


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

Roger___ said:


> How long you stuck (good place to be stuck) in Nevada City? There's a small ride here and there going out of Auburn. Check in for info at CBE I think a few of the Rocknasium guys have or were meeting on Sunday mornings.


Oh, and what's CBE? I'd be interested in hooking up with the Rocknasium guys...

And it looks like I'm stuck in Nevada City forever...


----------



## Roger___ (Apr 8, 2004)

*CBE is Cambria Bicycle Emporium*

Yeah the updown can definitely make things tough. A friend of mine Rick Kalb lives up in NC and whines about the same thing nowhere to do recovery except the trainer. I use to live down in Sac and getting in 250+ a week was no big deal, up in Auburn and especially NC, it's a whole lot different. Luckily I work down in Sac and use commutes to work as my flat base and recovery rides.

For flatter riding you can drive down to Auburn and than head West toward Lincoln the hills just roll out into the flatter area's around Lincoln. You can put in 50+ miles meandering out on the country roads. It's not completely flat, but at least flatter.

Regarding the Folsom Ride, that's basically what I do. When I do the ride I ride down from Auburn do the ride and than split from the group once we get back to Auburn. Serves as a nice warm up, takes about 50 to 55 minutes at an easy pace and than you get a solid hour and half of good work riding with the group. The last few months my wife has had Saturday's to ride so I haven't been doing any of those rides.

Well since you're stuck here, we'll have to hook up. I hope you brought your mountain bike, because you have a ton of mountainbiking in your backyard  

email me, take out the (nopsam) roger(nospam)[email protected]


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Nevada City*

Hey Shirt I'm in Nevada City and ride all the time, MTB & Road. Your right we got all hills here but they make your strong. I've learned a few ways to work around them. Drop me an e-mail if you want more information or would like to hook up for a ride
[email protected]


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Auburn isn't "flat"..*

I live in Christian Valley, I don't think you would find this area less hilly than the Nevada City area. I do the bulk of my riding between Dry Creek Rd and Colfax, most of the time doing loops as I don't like to stray that far from home (I do most of my rides solo). If you want a flat area you will have to go below Loomis, elevation 500 ft. Lincoln is about as flat as you can get around here. You can check the Sacramento Wheelmen website for group rides, you don't have to be a member to ride with them. You can probably find someone to hook up with (I don't ride with them, it's easier to just roll out of my driveway). CBE is another good place to check.

Dino


----------

